# Troy built model 31AS2B5-711



## Sweetczz (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm looking for your opinion of this particular model. I am looking for a model that is easy to move and can blow up to a foot or more of snow and is hopefully at least 24" wide


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

i would look more at a good 2 stage if your looking to remove that much,


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

This is 21" wide, isn't it?

It's a single stage, I've blown 2' of snow with a single stage but it was dry snow, and in a pinch. SS machines are great but they have their limitations. Overall most people would be better off with a 2 stage, and I'd be looking in this order Ariens, Toro, Simplicity. Troy Bilt is built by MTD, thinner metal than the others. If you buy anything used you have to buy right allowing for maintenance and repairs.

Where are you from? How much does it snow? How often? Many on here are resellers so you'd be buying a machine that has been gone through by someone who is knowledgeable.


----------



## Sweetczz (Feb 27, 2021)

𝗪𝗵𝗮𝘁 𝗮𝗯𝗼𝘂𝘁 𝗘𝗻𝗴𝗶𝗻𝗲 𝘀𝗶𝘇𝗲? 𝗜𝗺 𝗻𝗼𝘁 𝗹𝗼𝗼𝗸𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝘁𝗼 𝘀𝗽𝗲𝗻𝗱 $1000. 𝗔𝗻𝘆 𝗴𝗼𝗼𝗱 𝗾𝘂𝗮𝗹𝗶𝘁𝘆 𝗯𝗿𝗮𝗻𝗱𝘀 𝘄𝗼𝗿𝘁𝗵 𝗹𝗼𝗼𝗸𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗶𝗻𝘁𝗼 𝘄𝗶𝘁𝗵 2 𝘀𝘁𝗮𝗴𝗲? 𝗠𝘆 𝗳𝗿𝗶𝗲𝗻𝗱 𝗳𝗶𝗻𝗱𝘀 𝗮𝗻𝗱 𝗿𝗲𝗯𝘂𝗶𝗹𝗱𝘀 𝘀𝗻𝗼𝘄 𝗯𝗹𝗼𝘄𝗲𝗿𝘀 𝗜 𝗸𝗻𝗼𝘄 𝗵𝗲 𝘄𝗶𝗹𝗹 𝗳𝗶𝘅 𝗳𝗼𝗿 𝗳𝗿𝗲𝗲 𝗮𝗻𝘆 𝗼𝗳 𝗵𝗶𝘀 𝘀𝗻𝗼𝘄 𝗯𝗹𝗼𝘄𝗲𝗿𝘀 𝘁𝗵𝗮𝘁 𝗵𝗲 𝘀𝗲𝗹𝗹𝘀 𝗯𝘂𝘁 𝗵𝗲 𝗶𝘀 𝗻𝗼𝘁 𝗮 𝘀𝗻𝗼𝘄 𝗯𝗹𝗼𝘄𝗲𝗿 𝗲𝘅𝗽𝗲𝗿𝘁 𝗶𝗻 𝘁𝗲𝗿𝗺𝘀 𝗼𝗳 𝘄𝗵𝗮𝘁 𝗶𝘀 𝗯𝗲𝘀𝘁. 𝗛𝗲'𝘀 𝗮 𝗿𝗲𝘁𝗶𝗿𝗲𝗱 𝗮𝘂𝘁𝗼 𝗠𝗲𝗰𝗵𝗮𝗻𝗶𝗰. 𝗧𝗵𝗮𝗻𝗸𝘀


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I prefer an 8hp but I've used every horsepower. Do not get 4hp, at least 5hp, if it's a newer Chinese OHV engine then minimum 212cc if not 254.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

I would move up to a double stage Troy-bilt like this.Price in CDN dollar


----------



## Sweetczz (Feb 27, 2021)

RAOUL225 said:


> I would move up to a double stage Troy-bilt like this.Price in CDN dollar
> View attachment 176528


ok i was told Troy is a thinner metal fine for lighter snows and I should stay away from transmissions because the mechanic said he gets so many repairs in for the ones with transmissions


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Maybe go get yourself a used Toro Powermax 826 and be done with it. 

I'm not sure the Troy-bilt has the plastic MTD transmission that breaks frequently. All 2-stage snow blowers will have a 'transmission'of some sort. Most are a friction-wheel style.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

thats a 21 inch 5.5 hp single stage from what mtd posts about it, a foot of snow i think we all know and have our own thoughts


----------

